# Before & After Pics



## circlec (Jun 7, 2010)

I know you guys have all seen the photos, but I'm just so amazed at the transformation. I have had him less than 2 months and he looks SOOO much better! I can't wait to see what he looks like in another 60 days!!!

Before:







After:


----------



## wrs (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow!



You've done a great job. Pat yourself on the back, well done.


----------



## Mona (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW, you've been doing an AWESOME job!!!!


----------



## circlec (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty proud of myself. Especially for some one who knows nothing about showing them LOL!!!

I just can't believe the transformation... it's amazing what good food, grooming and a little training can do.

I've def never had a transformation like this... can u believe he was a cheap $200 pony? He drives too... cant wait to get a cart & harness for him =)


----------



## Zipper (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you ever done a great job in 2 months. He is so nice looking. Glad you are enjoying him so much.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, you did awesome! He looks great. How tall is he?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow! Really! It's like one of those weight loss ads - the difference is so impressive I really had to look twice. Well done!


----------



## love_casper (Jun 7, 2010)

Barely looks like the same horse! I never would have guessed!


----------



## Ferrah (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow what a dramatic change!


----------



## circlec (Jun 7, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> Wow, you did awesome! He looks great. How tall is he?


He's 41"


----------



## Relic (Jun 7, 2010)

l love looking at before and after pix...BUT l gotta give you credit this one is by far the best l've run across in a while...good on you excellent job.


----------



## Zora (Jun 7, 2010)

He is stunning!!! Wow!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 7, 2010)

What a transformation!! Well done you








Anna


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Look at that poor depressed, hungry fella in the first picture. No comparison to the athletic,



looking showy pony in the second one. Great job!!


----------



## wiccanz (Jun 8, 2010)

The physical transformation is awesome, but what really makes my heart jump is the change from a sad, dejected looking horse, into a happy, confident looking horse



So nice to see


----------



## circlec (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guy =) Means a lot to me to have other ppl notice too


----------



## circlec (Jun 8, 2010)

wiccanz said:


> The physical transformation is awesome, but what really makes my heart jump is the change from a sad, dejected looking horse, into a happy, confident looking horse
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to see


You're SO right! He looks so sad in the 1st picture and so confident in the 2nd. He was so skittish when I brought him home and I couldn't catch him... now he comes running and he even started learning how to bow last night. He wasn't too keen on treats when I first got him either... now he'll do anythign for one. He just needed a lil love =)

My b/f actually bought him for me... best present ever!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 8, 2010)

You deserve so much credit






for what youve accomplished with your horse






he looks great on the outside and on the inside






I bet he's happy as heck to get up and start his day now...I just cant get over his transformation.

Please share with us your feeding and exercise program you used.

Your boyfriend must be a doll....he saw a swan under all that and knew you'd be able to give him a good life...and you certainlly are doing just that!!
































and then some!!!


----------



## circlec (Jun 8, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> You deserve so much credit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really havnt been doing that much with him other than daily handling/spending time with him, lots of grooming, a little lunging/jumping, working with him on ground work (setting up, moving away from pressure, side passing, etc) and put him on pasture, hay and Grow N Win. He is now learning to bow. When he gets that down, we'll move on to laying down =)


----------



## circlec (Jun 11, 2010)

Going to try to head to a show sun... hopefully the weather cooperates this time!


----------

